#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Gym while doing petroleum

## aysandied

I'm a fitness freak. I was wondering if there are gyms around rigs. I'm thinking of working offshore. How probable is it to have a gym close by?

See More: Gym while doing petroleum

----------


## Fluid man

During  working on the platform - you can take care about your body. Many platform offer fitness,gym etc

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

